# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Help to all who know NYC better than me at the moment.We are dining again soon at Cafe Fuego in the Village with close friends and are so excited.  But they have asked us to either join them at Asia d

## Seles

Help to all who know NYC better than me at the moment.

We are dining again soon at Cafe Fuego in the Village with close friends and are so excited.  But they have asked us to either join them at Asia de Cuba at Morgans (where we happen to be staying) or to Da Salvano

----------


## Seles

Help with the above please.  Ric

----------


## andynap

Drove me crazy with the spelling- here are reviews
http://nymag.com/listings/restaurant/da-silvano/

----------


## Seles

Thanks for that Andy &amp; spelling is the reason I could not find anything on it.  ric  -16

----------


## beachfamily

[quote]
Help to all who know NYC better than me at the moment.
Da Salvano

----------


## Seles

Many thanks.  

Ric

----------


## beachfamily

please let me know where you went
and give us your review.
(hopefully you tried *bar pitti.*)
enjoy, wherever you go,
and stay warm in this winter frost!

----------


## NYCFred

i complimented the maitre d @ da silvano on their coffee one evening after dinner...a moment later, bus boy arrived at the table with a bag of coffee for my morning cup, courtesy of the house...LOL

one of my all time faves...pricey, but worth the $$, IMHO

----------


## LindaP

We were just down in the city for an overnight and Yankee game(with snowflurries and foot warmers, but hey, the beer was cold!!!).....and had lunch ar Frescos? Anyone eat there? It was the best ravioloi and freshest sauce that I have had in a long, long time, delicious!

----------


## beachfamily

> i complimented the maitre d @ da silvano on their coffee one evening after dinner...a moment later, bus boy arrived at the table with a bag of coffee for my morning cup, courtesy of the house...LOL
> one of my all time faves...pricey, but worth the $$, IMHO



i like that story! 
many years ago, we ate at da silvano and i enjoyed it, 
but not enough to return. i might add that silvano 
was quite charming, and a warm and gracious host.
however, bar pitti is our home away from home, 
for lunch and/or dinner.
it is not as pricey as da silvano, and, IMHO, more low key. 
giovanni and his staff make this a special place 
for us and the many regulars and newcomers.
in essence, fred, both of us have found our all-time favorites!

buon appetito!

----------


## beachfamily

> We were just down in the city for an overnight and Yankee game(with snowflurries and foot warmers, but hey, the beer was cold!!!).....and had lunch ar Frescos? Anyone eat there? It was the best ravioloi and freshest sauce that I have had in a long, long time, delicious!



do you mean fresco on 52nd street in manhattan?
if so, it is owned and run by the loving care of the scotto family.
friendly! busy! good food! 
did you have the parmesan chips?????? fabulous!

----------


## LindaP

Yes, 34 east 52nd street......we didn't have those parm. chips, but the assortment of breads and chips with hummus they brought out to start was aawesome!!!!! They had a lot of photos of people from the Today show......I'll definately return!!!!!

----------


## beachfamily

> Yes, 34 east 52nd street......we didn't have those parm. chips, but the assortment of breads and chips with hummus they brought out to start was aawesome!!
> They had a lot of photos of people from the Today show......I'll definately return!!!!!



linda, please excuse my error: the chips are *potato and zucchini chips, with gorgonzola cheese*.
there is also an eggplant and zucchini pie that is memorable!
yes, the scotto family (mother, daughters, sons) 
are often guests on the today show, cooking something wonderful.

----------

